# sumac!!!!



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

At the edge of one of my beeyards the sumac is in bloom










The bushes are alive with bees.










The girls are taking huge loads of pollen.










Just what’s needed for making winter’s brood.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

You certainly would win the prize for the most bees on a blossom/flower. 

Is that 'Smooth sumac'? What I don't understand is why is it blooming now in your part of the country? It blooms [most sumacs] in late June early July around here and then they are done.


----------



## papa bear (Nov 1, 2005)

hey mine like yours is over my hives. but my bees weren't touching it, the wild bees were all over it, espeicily the bumble bees. i wondered if that was why. oretty sure this is shiny sumac, according to audbon field guide


----------



## papa bear (Nov 1, 2005)

hey mine like yours is over my hives. but my bees weren't touching it, the wild bees were all over it, espeicily the bumble bees. i wondered if that was why.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Oldbee said:


> Is that 'Smooth sumac'? What I don't understand is why is it blooming now in your part of the country? It blooms [most sumacs] in late June early July around here and then they are done.


I’m pretty sure that it is smooth sumac. We get some varieties that bloom earlier in the season but also a different group that usually bloom around Sept 1.



papa bear said:


> hey mine like yours is over my hives. but my bees weren't touching it, the wild bees were all over it, espeicily the bumble bees. i wondered if that was why.


I’m not sure why they would be different. I checked mine first thing this morning and they were loaded with honey bees. That’s when I took the photos. Later in the day there was significantly less activity. The blooms in your photo didn’t look entirely open. I see that you are in NC and would suppose that you are a few days to maybe a week behind us in blooming.


----------



## papa bear (Nov 1, 2005)

we seem to have an over abundance of bumble bees this year. i have thrown out some peaches. usually get covered with honey bees, this year hundreds of bbees. the honey bees don't seem to stand up to them. i had some comb from a cut out i was melting down yesterday, started out with just h bees, then the wild bees started showing up. so not so many h bees

that pic was taking a couple of weeks ago


----------

